

What the Celebrities on The Apprentice Could Learn from Being Agile - alanl
http://www.planningforfailure.com/post/518338752/what-the-celebrities-on-the-apprentice-could-learn-from

======
spooner
I enjoyed this article. I must watch the actual episiode later.

